# How to get started with foxes?



## Nyamsus (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm new to owning any type of pet let alone foxes and I'm wondering where do I start?
I'm from the UK and all I know is that its all legal but have no idea about anything, how to feed them, how much space they need, if I should by them in pairs so they don't get bored? 
Also, how many different foxes are there and what are the pros and cons of each?
What is the cost of injections, food, maybe something goes wrong and it needs to go to the vets, how much does all that cost?
Any help is welcome, maybe links to learn everything I need and also where should I buy from so I don't get scammed, I've heard some breeders of other animals don't breed them right and they get ill.
Thanks for reading anyway


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, 

To be honest I don't know much about foxes however... If I were planning to keep them id look into the different species.. find out the care requirements for each one diet, size, behaviour etc and use that to help decide which would be best suited to me. 

I assume no matter what species you keep, you'd need a very large outdoor enclosure of some description.. depending on species, may need an indoor/heated area within the enclosure. Which you'd obviously need to have built, made sure it's fox proof, before you actually get the fox.

With most exotics, I would recommend you find a breeder. They can also give you correct information and advice. There is somebody on here who breeds foxes, can't think of their name now, they have a website too.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

http://flashmanfoxes.webs.com/ is great to help you get started, elina keeps reds, corsacs, arctics and fennecs and would be able to advise you about the different care requirements. the main difference is between the fennecs and the other species, they are much smaller and can be kept inside, so if you want a house pet, these are the way to go, if you want to keep an outdoor animal, the other 3 species are what you would be looking for. best of luck!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Definitely keeping red foxes (vulpes vulpes) inside can be challenging and they smell very strong!


----------



## Nyamsus (Aug 11, 2015)

Alright thanks a bunch for all the info guys, I appreciate it alot and sorry for the kinda late response, I didn't realize I had any reply's but again, thanks a bunch and I'll look into it the best I can before it finally comes it getting one.


----------



## goosey (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi as far as i know Elina at flashman only breeds fennec foxes now. If your after v vulpes there are breeders in nottinghamshire and in kent. I own a v vulpes if you have any specific questions feel free to ask. Although i love my little vixen usually the advice i give to new owners is dont make the leap until you have done a LOT of research and definately visit a breeder so you can meet their foxes and also smell them. Fox pee smells like nothing else think amonia musky and burnt tires and nothing gets it out white vinegar helps but if you have a fox in your home even for small periods it will smell if your house proud a fox isnt for you. Lol. They dig and chew on things if they get bored and arent kept stimulated they will steal items they take a shine too for luna she likes socks and mobile phones! For feeding you can feed a raw diet or cooked they need meat vegtables fruit and kibble. Also personality wise every fox is different. For research try a website called living with foxes also on facebook there are groups pet foxes and pet fox owners which are worth joining as everyone is very helpful on there. I researched owning a fox for years before i got luna and nothing could have prepared me for owning one you have to adapt your life to suit them really that said i wouldnt be without her and always will keep foxes now after seeing how amazing they are. ***128522;


----------

